

Jaw bone created from stem cells - JCThoughtscream
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8290138.stm

======
tocomment
I always wonder why they need a scaffold. Isn't the programming for the shape
of the bone programmed into the DNA?

If for some reason we can't access that programming, how do we tell the cells
"divide anywhere you want until you fill up the scaffold"? It seems like
that's something they wouldn't naturally do.

I guess long term, we should find the point in fetal development where the
first jaw bone cell becomes differentiated. Then we want to to tell a single
stem cell "that's you, you're that first differentiated fetal jaw cell, now do
your thing".

What do you guys think? Is anyone working on that?

~~~
xel02
Cell growth isn't independent of the cells around them.

For example if you get cut the cells around a gap will send out external
signals (send and pray) which might cause other cells to start growing. Once
the gap is filled (i.e. the cells are adjacent to each other) the surrounding
cells will again send out signals to tell them "Stop! Space is getting
tight!".

Sometimes its also the other way (or a combination of both) and a cell will
detect an empty area and grow.

Here's a link to a game to show how cell growth works:
[http://nobelprize.org/educational_games/medicine/2001/cellcy...](http://nobelprize.org/educational_games/medicine/2001/cellcycle.html)

~~~
tocomment
I guess we need to start with the first cell, and then simulate the existence
of the correct cells around it. A machine that produces the right chemicals at
the right times and places.

------
MikeCapone
One step closer to being able to grow spare parts for ourselves.

